# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Ναϊάς [Naias, Jens Bang]

## xara

Οι παλαιότεροι το θυμούνται. Οι νεότεροι απο φωτογραφίες και αφηγήσεις.
Είναι το Ε/Γ ΝΑΙΑΣ, της γραμμής Πειραιάς-Σύρος-Τήνος-Μύκονος, που προς το τέλος του, επεκτάθηκε μέχρι και τη Σαντορίνη. 
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1950 στη Δανία για λογαριασμό της DFDS και ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια Κοπενχάγη-Ααλμποργκ, με το όνομα JENS BANG. Στη συνέχεια μεταδρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή Κοπεγχάγη-Οσλο.
Το 1969 δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή Κοπεγχάγη-Ααρχους-Χάλσιμποργκ-Ααρχους-Κοπεγχάγη.   *M/S JENS BANG.*Το 1971 ήρθε στην Ελλάδα, μετονομάστηκε σε ΝΑΙΑΣ και μπήκε στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Σύρος-Τήνος-Μύκονος, για λογαριασμό της εταιρείας Sbarbara Compania Maritima, συμφερόντων Κατσουλάκου, οπου έγραψε λαμπρή ιστορία, μέχρι που κατέληξε στο διαλυτήριο Σάββα, στην Ελευσίνα, το 1984. 

M/S NAIAS. Foto fr&#229;n Micke Asklander samling. *Ε/Γ ΝΑΙΑΣ*
Πηγή:http://www.faktaomfartyg.com

----------


## Manolis888

και τότε με την Κατσουλάκενα καλά ήταν και μετά με τον Αγαπητό και το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ μια χάρα ήταν...         ....τώρα τι κανουμε;...

----------


## Manolis888

επίσης να υπενθυμίσω ότι, την ίδια εποχή το Απόλλων (καίγοντας κρατικά πετρέλαια βέβαια ) έκανε την διαδρομή Πειραιά Σύρο Τήνο Μύκονο σε 5 ώρες... αν έχεις τουρμπίνα διάβαινε...

----------


## xara

Και μερικά τεχνικά στοιχεία του:

Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1950 στο ναυπηγείο A/S Helsing&oslash;rs Jernskibs og Maskinbyggeri, στο Χέλσιγκερ, στη Δανία. 

Νο κατασκευής 297. 

Dimension. 103,99 x 14,81 x 4,89 m. 

Dwt. 923. 

Μηχανές. Tv&aring; B&W 950-VF-90 diesel. 

Ισχύς. 5558 kW. 

Ταχ. 20,0 Knots 

Επιβατες 1,190. 

IMO. 5171579.

Αδελφο πλοίο H.P. PRIOR, κατασκευής 1950, και αυτό για τη DFDS.Το 1961 μετονομάστηκε σε KRISTINA THORD&Eacute;N. Το 1970 επωλήθη στη Φιλιπινέζικη εταιρεία Sweet Liners Inc, με εδρα τη Μανίλα ονομάστηκε SWEET FAITH και δρομολογήθηκε Manila - Cebu, μέχρι το 1980 οπου και διαλύθηκε. 

M/S H.P. PRIOR i Aarhus 1969. © Foto Hans J Lundbeck. M/S H.P. PRIOR. Vykort fr&aring;n Peter Asklander samling.


*M/S NAIAS*. Foto fr&aring;n Micke Asklander samling

----------


## xara

M/S JENS BANG. © Foto J.B. Jensen 


M/S NAIAS. Foto fr&aring;n Micke Asklander samling.

----------


## Apostolos

Μία φανταστική φώτο απο το αρχείο του Κου Γεώργιου Γεωργίου
Το ΝΑΪΑΣ στον Πειραιά στις 24 Ιουλίου 1977...
NAIAS PIRAEUS 24 JULY 1977 (Large).jpg

----------


## polykas

ΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ (ΚΑΤΣΟΥΛΑΚΟΥ) ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΑΝΤΖΑΣ(ΗΡΩ).ΤΙ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟΤΕ.........
ΝΑΙΑΣ 1 copy.jpg

----------


## Leo

Επειδή έχω άρικτους δεσμούς με την Τήνο κι εγώ, θα σας δώσω μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου, ισως την προηγούμενη φάση από αυτήν που έχει δώσει ο φίλος polykas, λίγο πριν πάρει τον κάβο η ΗΡΩ. 'Οσα σας είπα για τον Απόλλωνα ισχύουν και για το ΝΑΙΑΣ, εδώ θυμάμαι τον καπετάν Αργύρη Σαρή στο φτερό! :grin:
naias.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Απιστευτες φωτο. Θυμαμε ακομα και σημερα παρολο που ημουν παιδι ολη την τελετουργια προσδεσης και του Ναιας και του Απολλωνα στην Τηνο. Αν δεν κανω λαθος ριχναν τον καβο στη λαντζα αυτη τον μετεφερε στο μωλο στην εξω δεστρα για να στριψει. Αφου ερχονταν σε σχετικη ευθεια μετεφεραν με τα χερια τον καβο στην μεσα δεστρα (τρεχοντας γιατι το πλοιο κινουνταν παραληλα) και δεναν και πισω. Στην αναχωρηση λυναν τον πισω καβο η πρυμνη ανοιγοταν περιπου 45 μοιρες λυναν μπρος εκανε οπισθεν και εβγαινε με τη μουρη. Η μηπως θυμαμε λαθος... Παντος καπου εχω μια φωτο απο καμπινα του Ναιας ελπιζω να την βρω γιατι ηταν πολυ εντυπωσιακη για ενα πλοιο ακτοπλοιας.

----------


## Leo

Βρε καλώς τον... Θυμάσαι ακριβώς σωστά. Έτσι γινόταν η μανούβρα πρόσδεσης. Διαβάζοντας λίγο πιο πίσω στα threads θα δεις και το όνομα της λάντζας που έπρενε τον κάβο....  :Very Happy: . Για θυμίσου κι άλλα.... τώρα που πήρε μπρός η μηχανή :Wink:

----------


## esperos

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου που το όνομα του κυκλοφόρησε σε τόσες εκδοχές, τι ΙΙ, τι ΣΟΥΠΕΡ, τι ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

NAIAS.JPG

----------


## polykas

Καταπληκτική  "αεροφωτογραφία" θα έλεγα.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ που ξαναζούμε τις παλιές εποχές ,με την παρουσίαση αυτών των σπάνιων φωτογραφιών.Ένα μεγάλο ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον espero.¶ντε να δούμε φωτό τόσο όμορφη στον Πειραιά και του θρυλικού Απόλλωνα.

----------


## esperos

¶ντε  φίλε  Polyka,  στου  Τζελέπη  να  δεις  και  την  πλώρη  του.


NAIAS.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ*.Πραγματικά ξύπνουν ωραίες αναμνήσεις από τις καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες σας.

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν το χορταίνω αυτό το σκαρί... Αποκαλυπτική φωτογραφία έσπερε, δεν είχα προσέξει οτι είχε κρατήσει το δανέζικο θυρεό.

----------


## xara

Πλώρη  σκετο ξυράφι!

----------


## Haddock

Στου Τζελέπη, παρόμοια φωτογραφία με του esperos. Διακρίνεται, αν δεν απατώμαι, δεξια της πλώρης του, ένα από τα Ιταλικά (Μιαούλης, Κανάρης κλπ)

2037725744_5abef103c1_o.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## polykas

Mπράβο *paroskayak* για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες σου.Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## polykas

Αφιερωμένη στους λάτρες του *Ναιάς.*Το πανέμορφο καράβι εισέρχεται στο Λιμάνι της *Τήνου.*









ΝΑΙΑΣ -Τ.jpg

----------


## Καπτακώστας

Βρε παιδιά, με κάνατε και κλάιω, μα την Παναγία και τον Αι-Νικόλα, 42 χρονών άντρας, ξεχασμένος σε μια πεδινή και στεγνή πόλη της ΝΔ Γερμανίας!
Αφού διάβασα τα Email μου, βαριόμουν να σηκωθώ, και άρχισα την αναζήτηση στο δίκτυο, χωρίς σαφή στόχο. Δεν ξέρω πώς μου ήρθε και πάτησα Ναιάς στο Google, χωρίς διαλυτικά μάλιστα, μην ξέροντας πώς να τα γράψω στο γερμανικό πληκτρολόγιο. 
Έχοντας γονείς Νησιώτες (Μυτιληνιό και Συριανή), άφηνα κάθε καλοκαίρι των παιδικών και εφηβικών μου χρόνων την Αθήνα και έπαιρνα το καράβι συνήθως για Σύρο. ¶δωνις, Σαπφώ, Έλλη, Αγαπητός, Απόλλων (και, μετά συγχωρήσεως, Χρυσή ¶μμος) αλλά κυρίως Ναιάς με ταξίδευαν στο όνειρο ή μάλλον *ήτανε* το όνειρό μου! Τότε μπορούσες στα περισσότερα να μπεις στη γέφυρα ή να βγεις στην πλώρη και να βλέπεις μέσα από τα όκια της άγκυρας το κύμα να σκίζεται!
Το μόνο που τότε δε μου άρεσε και το θεωρώ αντιδημοκρατικό, ήταν ο απόλυτος διαχωρισμός των πλοίων σε θέσεις. Τα ωραιότερα καταστρώματα ανήκαν συνήθως στην πρώτη και ήταν άβατα για τους υπόλοιπους επιβάτες.
Μπράβο σας για τις φωτογραφίες!
Κώστας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου *Καπτακώστας*, καλωσόρισες στη παρέα μας.  :Very Happy: 

Προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ για τα δύο υπέροχα μηνύματα σου, τόσο στο παρόν θέμα όσο και στο θέμα του *Σαπφώ*, και για τις υπέροχες αναμνήσεις σου που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. Με ταξίδεψες.......  :Very Happy:

----------


## KaMeWa Maniac

> Απιστευτες φωτο. Θυμαμε ακομα και σημερα παρολο που ημουν παιδι ολη την τελετουργια προσδεσης και του Ναιας και του Απολλωνα στην Τηνο. Αν δεν κανω λαθος ριχναν τον καβο στη λαντζα αυτη τον μετεφερε στο μωλο στην εξω δεστρα για να στριψει. Αφου ερχονταν σε σχετικη ευθεια μετεφεραν με τα χερια τον καβο στην μεσα δεστρα (τρεχοντας γιατι το πλοιο κινουνταν παραληλα) και δεναν και πισω. Στην αναχωρηση λυναν τον πισω καβο η πρυμνη ανοιγοταν περιπου 45 μοιρες λυναν μπρος εκανε οπισθεν και εβγαινε με τη μουρη. Η μηπως θυμαμε λαθος... Παντος καπου εχω μια φωτο απο καμπινα του Ναιας ελπιζω να την βρω γιατι ηταν πολυ εντυπωσιακη για ενα πλοιο ακτοπλοιας.


Θα ήθελα επίσης να προσθέσω ότι αφού οι καβοδέτες είχαν μολάρει τους κάβους της πρύμης, μολάραν πρώτα το πλωριό σπρινκ και στην συνέχεια όπως το βαπόρι έκανε ανάποδα και πήγαινε η πλώρη προς τα πίσω οι καβοδέτες κρατούσαν τον πλωριό κάβο όσο μπορούσαν και πήγαιναν μαζί με την πλώρη.Στα είκοσι μέτρα περίπου πρίν το κόκκινο φανάρι τον άφηναν.
Επίσης οι λάντζες ήταν δύο, με το όνομα ΗΡΩ.Η πρώτη (η παλιά) ήταν ξύλινη και η δεύτερη (η καινούρια) σιδερένια και μικρότερη από την πρώτη.
Η πρώτη δυστυχώς δεν υπάρχει πια ενω η δεύτερη είναι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, στο καρνάγιο της Τήνου παρατημένη.
Οι δύο "ψυχές" που δούλευαν αυτά τα σκαριά ήταν ο Βαγγέλης (που δυστυχώς δεν ζει πια) και ο Μάρκος.
Είναι και αυτοί μέρος της ιστορίας των ΝΑΙΑΣ και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ.
Χωρίς τους δύο αυτούς ανθρώπους δεν μπορούσε να δέσει κανένας από τους δύο αυτούς βαπόραρους.

----------


## HELLENIC EXPLORER

Απλα θα ηθελα να αναφερθω στο όνομα του καπετάνιου στο συγκεκριμένο σκάφος. Επί σειρά ετών ήταν ο καπτα Σπύρος ο Στύλος, συνταξιούχος τώρα. Μετά από αυτό συνέχισε την καριέρα του στο Πατρίς και μετέπειτα στο mediteranean sea του καραγιώργη

----------


## Apostolos

Πολύ θα θέλαμε να κάνουμε μία συνάντηση μαζί του... Θα έχει τόσα να μας πεί!

----------


## Karolos

Ελπίζω κάποιους να τούς ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## scoufgian

> Ελπίζω κάποιους να τούς ενδιαφέρει.


και βεβαια μας ενδιαφερει καρολε.Ευχαριστουμε πολυ!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Haddock

Δεν είναι να λείψει κανείς για πολύ από το φόρουμ. Μερικές μέρες έχουν περάσει και είναι να ζαλίζεται κανείς με τον πλούτο του φωτογραφικού υλικού. C.Κάρολε, αυτά είναι πραγματικά ντοκουμέντα ιστορικής αξίας. Συλλεκτικά κομμάτια που θα εκτιμηθούν ιδιαιτέρως απ' όσους σχεδιάζουν μοντέλα και ψηφιακές απεικονίσεις 3d...

----------


## Apostolos

> Ελπίζω κάποιους να τούς ενδιαφέρει.


Έχουμε και εμείς πολλά GA! Αν σε ενδιαφέρει....

----------


## Rocinante

Απο τοτε που εγινα μελος αυτου....( πηγα να γραψω φορουμ προτιμω τη λεξη παρεα ) μοιραια οι σκεψεις μου με οδηγησαν στο παρελθον. Προσπαθουσα να βρω την αρχη. Γιατι αυτη η αγαπη για τη θαλασσα και τα πλεουμενα; Αρχισα να θυμαμε εικονες μακρυνες ακομα και ηχους οπως του Radiosa μυρωδιες οπως της καπνας που εβγαζε το Παναγια Τηνου ακομα και δονησεις οπως αυτες στην καμπινα του Απολλωνα. Ενα δυσαρεστο γεγονος προσφατα με αναγκασε να σκαλισω ορισμενα πραγματα σπιτι. Βρηκα φωτογραφιες που ειμαι μια σταλια με το βλεμα στο πελαγος και κρεμασμενα στο λαιμο μου τα κυαλια...
Το σκαλισμα συνεχιζεται και σημερα αναπαντεχα βρηκα κατι λησμονισμενο. Ζητω συγνωμη για την ποιοτητα ποτε δεν ζωγραφιζα καλα . Δεν εχει καμια σχεση με το πρωτοτυπο αλλα εχει μεγαλη σημασια το ονομα.
Απο πισω εχει μια ημερομηνια 12 ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 1976...

n1976.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αυτό φίλε μου μου είναι η μνήμη.
Η μνήμη από ήχους, από μυρωδιές, από εικόνες, από συναισθήματα που ενώ νομίζουμε ότι τα έχουμε ξεχάσει, αυτά ξανανέβουν στην επιφάνεια έπειτα από κάποιο γεγονός.
Κάποιος σκηνοθέτης (Δημήτρης Μαυρίκιος) ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά σε ένα επεισόδιο από τα "Γεφύρια του Ιονίου" ότι μια συνηθισμένη καθημερινή σκηνή μπορεί να ξορκίσει τη λήθη και να φέρει από το παρελθόν εικόνες οικείες και αγαπημένες της ζωής ......

----------


## xara

Το *ΝΑΙΑΣ*, σαν*Jens Bang*, σε σπάνιο συλλεκτικό πιάτο της εποχής.

Jens Bang-Passenger Boat -No Box in the Bing & Grondahl Christmas Plate pattern by Bing & Grondahl 

http://www.replacements.com/

----------


## vinman

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Polykas,Rocinante,Leo,Roi Baudoin,δύο πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες του Ναιάς στον Πειραία δημοσιευμένες στον Εφοπλιστή...!!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17192

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17193

----------


## Leo

Με πολύ χαρά δέχομαι αυτή την αφιέρωση vinman, είναι ένα απο τα αγαπημένα μου ποστάλια που το έχω ταξιδέψει άπειρες φορές, έχω χαζέψει ατέλειωτες μανούβρες του καπετάν Ανάργυρου Σαρρή στην Σύρο. Μ άρεσε η πλαγιοδέτηση και η μανούβρα αναχώρησης. ¶σε πια και την Τήνο... με νοτιά... άλλα μεγαλεία εκέι... Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο  :Very Happy: .

----------


## polykas

*Ευχαριστούμε πολύ vinman...*

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το *ΝΑΙΑΣ*, σαν*Jens Bang*, σε σπάνιο συλλεκτικό πιάτο της εποχής.
> 
> Jens Bang-Passenger Boat -No Box in the Bing & Grondahl Christmas Plate pattern by Bing & Grondahl 
> 
> http://www.replacements.com/


Aντε να σου σπασει το πιατο.... Εγκεφαλικο παθαινεις? Ανακοπη? Υστερια??

----------


## vinman

Ας δούμε και μία ξύλινη κατασκευή του πλοίου που έφτιαξε ο κ.Φράγκος Ανδριανός και δημοσιεύτηκε στον Εφοπλιστή!
Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη στον καλό μας φίλο Leo!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17902

Αεροφωτογραφία απο το λιμάνι της Τήνου,το 1980!!
¶φιξη του Ναιάς,ενώ διακρίνονται δεμένα απο αριστερά το Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙ και το Χρυσή ¶μμος Ι...
Αφιερωμένη στον Leo και σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους της ενότητας των Ιστορικών!!
(εαν έχει ανέβει ξανά σε άλλο θέμα θα παρακαλούσα τους διαχειριστές να την διαγράψουν)

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18475
(Αρχείο:Λέανδρος,δημοσιευμένη στον Εφοπλιστή)

Leo,που είσαι??
Το Ναιάς ''τα ρίχνει''στο Ίκαρος στις Φλέβες σε μία κουνημένη φωτογραφία του Φώτη Μαρτίνου,κομμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή..

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18582
(...φεύγεις δεν φεύγεις νωρίς το βράδυ για ύπνο,δεν θα την γλιτώνεις φίλε Leo.... :Very Happy: )

----------


## Leo

Α!!! καλά... εσύ Μάνο θα μας πεθάνεις με μια φωτογραφία!!!! Τι να θυμηθώ τι να ξεχάσωωωω... :???:

----------


## Rocinante

Αν ειναι δυνατον βραδυατικα....
Και αν δεν κανω λαθος βλεπω και το Μεγαλοχαρη. Παρακαλω μια επιβεβαιωση.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Αεροφωτογραφία απο το λιμάνι της Τήνου,το 1980!!
> ¶φιξη του Ναιάς,...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 18475
> 
> 
> (Αρχείο:Λέανδρος,δημοσιευμένη στον Εφοπλιστή)


Καλά, τρελάθηκα! Δεν ήξερα ότι το Ναϊάς έκανε και δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα.  Το 1980, μάλιστα, το Σεπτέμβριο, είχα πάει Τήνο με αυτό και έφυγε από Πειραιά.
Πότε, άραγε, ακριβώς έπιασε Ραφήνα, και για ποιο λόγο, αφού τα δρομολόγια της Μυκόνου τα έκαναν ήδη τα "Χρυσή ¶μμος"; Τι μυστήριο είναι, πάλι, αυτό! :Confused:

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Καλά, τρελάθηκα! Δεν ήξερα ότι το Ναϊάς έκανε και δρομολόγια από Ραφήνα. Το 1980, μάλιστα, το Σεπτέμβριο, είχα πάει Τήνο με αυτό και έφυγε από Πειραιά.
> 
> 
> Πότε, άραγε, ακριβώς έπιασε Ραφήνα, και για ποιο λόγο, αφού τα δρομολόγια της Μυκόνου τα έκαναν ήδη τα "Χρυσή ¶μμος"; Τι μυστήριο είναι, πάλι, αυτό!



'Ακυρο το μήνυμα.  Τήνο γράφει ο άνθρωπος, Ραφήνα διάβασα εγώ! Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνο του ...   :Cool:

----------


## Leo

> Αν ειναι δυνατον βραδυατικα....
> Και αν δεν κανω λαθος βλεπω και το Μεγαλοχαρη. Παρακαλω μια επιβεβαιωση.


Επιβεβαίωση...είναι το Μεγαλόχαρη! (πρώτο αριστερά, πρυμάτσα στην εξέδρα....)

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> 'Ακυρο το μήνυμα.  Τήνο γράφει ο άνθρωπος, Ραφήνα διάβασα εγώ! Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνο του ...


Διαβασα ολα τα μηνυματα απο 2 φορες τουλαχιστον, αλλα Ραφηνα δεν βρηκα. Αρα, δεν ειμαι τρελος!!!!!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

ασπρόμαυρη φωτο, όχι πολύ καλής ποιότητας

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι μια σύνθεση σκηνών από μια άγνωστη - σε εμένα - παλιά ελληνική ταινία.

Το top deck του ΝΑΪΑΣ και κάποιο καράβι του Ευθημιάδη δίπλα του.

Τι καλύτερο για σχολιασμο από τα λόγια του appia_1978:





> Όταν βλέπω τόσο ξύλο μαζεμένο και σκέφτομαι μετά τα σημερινά πλοία, ειλικρινά θλίβομαι ... 
> 
> 
> Σκεφτείτε πόσο όμορφα ήταν τότε τα ταξίδια! Δεν ξέρω πως νιώθει ο καθένας σας, αλλά εγώ τουλάχιστον απεχθάνομαι τα μεταλλικά καταστρώματα. Ξύλο και πάλι ξύλο!!!


naias1.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To εργο ειναι "Η Εφοπλιστινα", αν δεν κανω λαθος, του 1971 (Απο το internet).

----------


## Cosmas

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας για τις υπέροχες φωτογραφίες, αφηγήσεις, πληροφοπίες και σχόλια που μου ξυπνούν τόσες αναμνήσεις για δεκαετίες μη αναμοχλευμένες……

Ναϊάς! ! ! 

Το ωραιότερο πλοίο όλων των εποχών! 

Το πλοίο που αγάπησα πιο πολύ!

Το πλοίο με το οποίο ταξίδεψα πιο πολύ!

Το πλοίο στο οποίο απόλαυσα τον έρωτα για πρώτη φορά!

Το ωραιότερο σχέδιο, η ωραιότερη γραμμή πλοίου…..

Το σαλόνι της πρώτης θέσης ήταν σαν ένα ξενοδοχείο 5 αστέρων. Ο Θεός μόνο θυμάται πόσα Μεταξάς 5 αστέρων ήπια ταξεδεύοντας μ’αυτό στα μέσα του 70, όταν ήμουν γύρω στα 20. 

Καθώς από πολύ μικρός λάτρευα την θάλασσα άνω των 6 Μπωφόρ, πολύ συχνά, όταν ήμουνα φοιτητής και είχε τρικυμία, έπαιρνα τον Ηλεκτρικό, έφθανα λίγο πριν τις 8 στον Πειραιά και έτρεχα να πάρω το Ναϊάς για ένα υπέροχο ολοήμερο ταξίδι μέχρι την Μύκονο και επιστροφή. Έπαιρνα και κανένα βιβλίο μαζί για να σκοτώσω την μονοτονία μέχρι το Σούνιο και στην επιστροφή από το Σούνιο μέχρι Πειραιά. 

Λυπόμουνα κάθε φορά που άφηνα αυτό το πλοίο! Και ήθελα να ξαναταξιδέψω την επόμενη μέρα πάλι! 

Και βεβαίως – να πω και την κακία:

Όσο ελάτρευα το Ναϊάς και το Λητώ (Οία) τόσο δεν χώνευα το ανταγωνιστικό πλοίο, το Απόλλων! Όποτε συμβούλευα φίλους για πιο πλοίο να πάρουν, έλεγα καλά λόγια για το Ναϊάς και το Λητώ –και ό,τι χειρότερο μπορούσα να πω για το Απόλλων, με το οποίο είχα επίσης ταξιδέψει. 

Πειτε μου κάτι, το Ναϊάς θύμιζε στο σχέδιο και στην γραμμή το Μιμίκα Λάτση που έπιανε Δωδεκάνησα. Κάνω κάποιο λάθος; Ήταν και κείνο ένα πολύ ωραίο πλοίο. 

Διάβασα και το εξειρετικό thread που έχετε για το Ηράκλειο. Κάποιος έκανε πολύ σωστά την παρατήρηση ότι το ναυάγιο δρομολόγησε μια προσπάθεια για αναβάθμιση της ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας. Δεν νομίζω ότι στην δεκαετία του 60 τα κοντινά νησιά των Κυκλάδων είχαν εξυπηρετηθεί από πλοία σαν το Ναϊάς. Τα ιταλιάνικα και το Μαριλένα ήταν τότε τα καλύτερα αλλά δεν ήταν ούτε τόσο σταθερά, ούτε τόσο γρήγορα, ούτε τόσο πολυτελή. 

Ή μήπως τα παραλέω;

----------


## Ellinis

> Πειτε μου κάτι, το Ναϊάς θύμιζε στο σχέδιο και στην γραμμή το Μιμίκα Λάτση που έπιανε Δωδεκάνησα. Κάνω κάποιο λάθος; Ήταν και κείνο ένα πολύ ωραίο πλοίο.


Έχεις δίκιο, γιατί το ΝΑΙΑΣ ήταν μια εξέλιξη του ΜΙΜΙΚΑ. Και τα δύο είχαν ναυπηγηθεί στη Δανία (Εlsinore) για τη DFDS. 

Kαι τα δύο ήταν υπέροχα καράβια, και σίγουρα ήταν μεγάλη εξέλιξη σε σχέση με τα "λόρδικα" και τα μικρότερα τύπου Κανάρης.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *ΝΑΙΑΣ* Ιουλιος 1982...στην Τηνο. 

O94.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

> Ε/Γ *ΝΑΙΑΣ* Ιουλιος 1982...στην Τηνο.


ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ !!!!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ !!!!!!!!


Με TSS APOLLON ειναι!

----------


## Naias II

Τρελά ντοκουμέντα, τρελά........ :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστούμε Apollon

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ *ΝΑΙΑΣ* ...Τηνος 1982...Αφου σας αρεσε δειτε αλλη μια... 

O95.jpg
Χαρισμενη στους Ben Bruce,Rosinante, NaiasII.

----------


## Naias II

Δεν πιστεύω στα μάτια μου, σε λίγο θα παραμιλώ  :Very Happy: 
Τι κι αν μας εκπλήσει που βλέπουμε μια σπάνια φωτο, εσύ έχεις πολλά παρακλάδια στην άκρη  :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστούμε για άλλη μια φορά Apollon.

----------


## Rocinante

> Ε/Γ *ΝΑΙΑΣ* ...Τηνος 1982...Αφου σας αρεσε δειτε αλλη μια...


Απο τη θεση που εχει παρει αναχωρει. Ετσι δεν ειναι TSS APOLLON;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ετσι ακριβως φιλε Rocinante.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Aναβίωση του ''ΠΕΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ'' με τον αγαπητό APOLLON.Σου έρχεται στο μυαλό ένα βαπόρι,θες ντοκουμέντα και ξαφνικά βουαλά!!!!!!Συγχαρητήρια για άλλη μια φορά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Aναβίωση του ''ΠΕΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ'' με τον αγαπητό APOLLON.Σου έρχεται στο μυαλό ένα βαπόρι,θες ντοκουμέντα και ξαφνικά βουαλά!!!!!!Συγχαρητήρια για άλλη μια φορά.


 Ευχαριστω ΑΡΗ.

----------


## Amorgos66

..όποιος μου βρει ποιο ήταν το τελευταιο δρομολόγιο του Ναιας στο Αιγαιο
 κερδίζει ...ρακη ψημένη....

----------


## Karolos

A2.jpg

*Κάτι ακόμη παλαιότερο καί ομορφότερο. Αφιερωμένη στήν παρέα τής Τήνου.*

----------


## Natsios

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55750
> 
> _Καί κάτι από τα παλιά αλλά ωραιότερα._
> _Αφιερωμένη στούς, ΑΡΗΣ, T.S.S. APOLLON, Roci. capten4, Leo, φανούλα, dokimakos21, Naias II, vinman καί Nissos Mykonos_


Πωωω. Μπραβο Καρολε. Ειναι πολυ παλια φωτογραφια. Απο την εποχη που το Ναιας επεφτε διπλα σαν το Παναγια Τηνου. Εξου και η λατζα Ηρω για την παραλαβη του πλωριου καβου που θα τραβηξει την πλωρη κοντα στο ντοκο αλλα και η μισανοιχτη πλαινη μπουκαπορτα

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55750
> 
> _Καί κάτι από τα παλιά αλλά ωραιότερα.
> Αφιερωμένη στούς, ΑΡΗΣ, T.S.S. APOLLON, Roci. capten4, Leo, φανούλα, dokimakos21, Naias II, vinman καί Nissos Mykonos_


*Καλέ μου φίλε Κάρολε, σε ευχαριστώ θερμά για την υπέροχη και ιστορική φωτογραφία που μου αφιέρωσες!!!Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!Να 'σαι πάντα καλά !!!!*

----------


## Naias II

Ουαααουοαουυ φοβερό υλικό.Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες. Ευχαριστούμε να σαι καλά  :Cool: 

Υ.Γ: Αγαπητέ Κάρολε βάλε τη φωτο του ΝΑΙΑΣ *εδώ* να εμπλουτιστεί το τόπικ του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> A2.jpg
> 
> *Κάτι ακόμη παλαιότερο καί ομορφότερο. Αφιερωμένη στήν παρέα τής Τήνου.*


Καρολε  σημερα εχεις βαλθει να μας τρελανεις!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Αναμνήσεις από το όμορφο παρελθόν φίλε Κάρολε.Και έχουν ακόμα μεγαλύτερη σημασία όταν μένεις μακρυά από τη θάλασσα και τα πλοία.Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## φανούλα

Αγαπητέ συμπατριώτη και όμορφε(σε πρώτο πλάνο :Wink: ) Κάρολε...
ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΑΑΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ!!!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία, φίλε *Κάρολε.*

Το πρώτο* "Ναϊάς"* σε όλο του το μεγαλείο.

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## vinman

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55750
> 
> _Καί κάτι από τα παλιά αλλά ωραιότερα._
> _Αφιερωμένη στούς, ΑΡΗΣ, T.S.S. APOLLON, Roci. capten4, Leo, φανούλα, dokimakos21, Naias II, vinman καί Nissos Mykonos_


Απίστευτες ρουκέτες καλέ μας φίλε σήμερα το βράδυ...!!!!
Να 'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## john adam

Τίτλοι της ταινίας Summer Lovers που γυρίστηκε στη Σαντορίνη το 1982. Ενα πανλεμορφο πλοίο σ'ένα μοναδικό νησί. Σχεδόν ποιητικός συνδυασμός. Αλλά και οι λευκοί χρωματισμοί? Ε?
Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο Roi για την αμεσότητα αλλά και τις γνώσεις του.
john

----------


## katsoulakos

παιδια σας ευχαριστω πραγματικα ολους μεσα απο την καρδια μ π μου δωσατε την ευκαιρια να γνωρισω μεσα απο σας το ιστορικο αυτο πλοιο για το οποιο εχω ακουσει τοσες ιστοριες απο τν πατερα μ και π ηταν ενα κοματι της ζωης του!!!!Οταν ειχε το Ναιας η οικογενεια βεβαια εγω ημουν αγενητος αλλα μεσα απο αυτον τν ανθρωπο και απο σας το γνωρισα και εγω και το αγαπησα σαν ενα κομματι της ιστοριας μ!!!σας ευχαριστω!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καλως ηρθες φιλε katsoulakos στην  παρεα μας.

----------


## polykas

_Kαλώς μας ήρθες και από μένα'' katsoulakos''._

----------


## katsoulakos

kalws sas brika!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

E/Γ* Ναιας*..._στην Μυκονο Οκτωβριος 1982._ 

O155.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο katsoulakos_

----------


## katsoulakos

ρε παιδια μηπως εχετε καμια φοτο στα αρχεια σας που να εχει και το πληρωμα??θα ηθελα παρα πολυ να βρω μια!!!οσο για την παραπανω φοτο ειναι απλα απιστευτη!!!!ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## polykas

> E/Γ* Ναιας*..._στην Μυκονο Οκτωβριος 1982._ 
> 
> O155.jpg
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο katsoulakos_


_Εξαιρετική φωτό φίλε Απόλλων.Ευχαριστούμε πολύ._

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Συγκρουση του *Ναιας* και του *Ιονιον* στις 31 Μαιου 1974

19740601 Naias Ionion.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Κατέχετε φοβερές πληροφορίες κύριε Nicholas Peppas.
Με αυτό το τρόπο μας διδάσκετε την ιστορία της ναυτιλίας.
Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## nikosnasia

Ψαχνοντας παλιά αλμπουμ βρήκα μια φωτό του 1977. Ναιάς εν πλω προς Τήνο. Έκοψα την αφεντιά μου και την ανεβάζω. Σαν ιστορία , τίποτα περισσότερο.
σάρωση0104.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Για τους aficionado των πλοίων της Συροτηνομυκονίας. Καλοκαίρι του 1980.



© Photo by Neil Burns

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικη!!! Ισως η ομορφοτερη φωτογραφια του *Ναιας*  που εχουμε δει! Φιλε Haddock  Ευχαριστουμε    εσενα    και τον Neil Burns.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

[QUOTE=Haddock;306441]Για τους aficionado των πλοίων της Συροτηνομυκονίας. Καλοκαίρι του 1980.


Πραγματι εκπληκτικη φωτογραφια!  Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Rocinante

> Για τους aficionado των πλοίων της Συροτηνομυκονίας. Καλοκαίρι του 1980.
> 
> © Photo by Neil Burns


 Haddock ισως να θυμασε οτι ειχα αναφερει πως οι παλαιοτερες μνημες που εχω απο πλοιο ειναι απο αυτο.
Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## vinman

Πάρα πολύ όμορφη!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Nikos_V

> Για τους aficionado των πλοίων της Συροτηνομυκονίας. Καλοκαίρι του 1980.
> 
> © Photo by Neil Burns


Τι λετε τωρα!!!! :Very Happy: ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΑ ΝΤΟΚΟΥΜΕΝΤΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ :Cool:

----------


## nikosnasia

ΟΝΤΩΣ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΗ.Η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΙΑΣ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα υπεροχο πλοιο, μια υπεροχη φωτο

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Για τους aficionado των πλοίων της Συροτηνομυκονίας. Καλοκαίρι του 1980.


 
Καλοκαίρι του 1980.  Μάλιστα. Ποιος θυμάται τις καταχωρήσεις στην Καθημερινή με τα δρομολόγιά του; "_ΝΑΪΑΣ καθημερινά για Τήνο, Μύκονο.  Τρίτη, Πέμπτη, Σάββατο,  και Σύρο"._  :Cool:

----------


## Karolos

> Για τους aficionado των πλοίων της Συροτηνομυκονίας. Καλοκαίρι του 1980.
> 
> © Photo by Neil Burns


*¶**ντε τώρα μετά από αυτην τήν ομοβροντία να συνέλθουμε*.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

E/Γ* Ναιας*...Ηταν μια αξιολογη μοναδα η οποια ενταχθηκε στον στολο της ακτοπλοιας μας και σιγουρα την αναβαθμισε. _Αγοραστηκε απο τον Τζαννη Κατσουλακο και εκανε τον πρωτο του καταπλου στο λιμανι του Πειραια τον Φεβρουαριο του 1971._ _Τα εγκαινια και η επισημη τελετη ενταξης του πλοιου στην ακτοπλοια εγινε στις 19 Ιουλιου του 1971. Ξεκινησε δρομολογια την επομενη ημερα 20 Ιουλιου, τα πρωτα του δρομολογια ηταν απο Δευτερα μεχρι και Παρασκευη για Τηνο-Μυκονο και καθε Σαββατο_ _για Τηνο-Μυκονο-Ιο-Οια-Θηρα._ 
_Στην φωτογραφια βλεπουμε το Ναιας στο μεγαλο λιμανι το 1979._

_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_ 
004.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Υπεροχη φωτογραφια TSS APOLLON ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Leo

Τόσο παλιός είσαι βρε ρόσι.... και το θυμάσαι? Δεν σου φαίνεται.... μικροδείχνεις  :Smile: .

Αυτό ήταν βαπόρι με τα όλα του, ταχύ, καλίγραμμο (μασκάδο, με πλώρη ξυράφι), καλό στο ταξίδεμα και αρκετά καλό στην μανούβρα. Ποστάλι με όλη την σημασία της λέξης. Γιώργο να είσαι καλά.

----------


## Rocinante

Οπως θα ειδατε σημερα εντελως τυχαια επεσα πανω σετ μια σειρα φωτογραφιων απο ενα βιομηχανικο μουσειο της Δανιας. Μαλλον απ οτι διαπιστωνω ειχαν ειδικοτητα στα συστηματα εξαερισμου πλοιων οπως διαπιστωσα στις φωτογραφιες του Ικαρος - Μιμικα Λ.
Δανεζικο πλοιο και αυτο δεν θα μπορουσε να λειπει φωτογραφια απο τα βιομηχανικα επιτευγματα.
Ας τα δουνε αλλοι, εμεις εχουμε την ευκαιρια να το δουμε απο μια αγνωστη γωνια. Το θρυλικο φουγαρο με το Κ που θα εμπαινε αρκετα χρονια μετα μιας και η φωτογραφια ειναι του 1950. Εξι μηνες μετα την πρωτη δρομολογηση.
TSS APOLLON ωραιο το TSS APOLLON αλλα ΑΥΤΟ το φουγαρο.....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Οπως θα ειδατε σημερα εντελως τυχαια επεσα πανω σετ μια σειρα φωτογραφιων απο ενα βιομηχανικο μουσειο της Δανιας. Μαλλον απ οτι διαπιστωνω ειχαν ειδικοτητα στα συστηματα εξαερισμου πλοιων οπως διαπιστωσα στις φωτογραφιες του Ικαρος - Μιμικα Λ.
> Δανεζικο πλοιο και αυτο δεν θα μπορουσε να λειπει φωτογραφια απο τα βιομηχανικα επιτευγματα.
> Ας τα δουνε αλλοι, εμεις εχουμε την ευκαιρια να το δουμε απο μια αγνωστη γωνια. Το θρυλικο φουγαρο με το Κ που θα εμπαινε αρκετα χρονια μετα μιας και η φωτογραφια ειναι του 1950. Εξι μηνες μετα την πρωτη δρομολογηση.
> TSS APOLLON ωραιο το TSS APOLLON αλλα ΑΥΤΟ το φουγαρο.....


Θα μας τρελανεις σημερα με αυτα τα μηχανηματα αερισμου !

----------


## Rocinante

> Θα μας τρελανεις σημερα με αυτα τα μηχανηματα αερισμου !


Κωστα αμα δεις το σετ φωτογραφιων του "The Frederiks Vaerk Museum of Industry's photostream" θα δεις οτι ειναι..................... 11.851 φωτο :shock::shock:
Παιδια εγω δεν μπορω, τα παιξα σημερα.
Παω να φαω και να δω μπαλα......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Εδωσες ρεσιταλ σημερα!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> Εδωσες ρεσιταλ σημερα!!!


Ναι αλλα εχω ενα καζανι σαν κεφαλι.....
Εεεεε;;;;
Καλα χαιρετε...

----------


## Rocinante

Επανερχομαι σημερα χωρις κεφαλι καζανι (Εως τωρα) για να ζητησω συγνωμη απ ολους γιατι μου ξεφυγε το ΣΑΛΟΝΙ και ΑΥΤΑ τα εξαεριστικα. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Η ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑ και αλλα ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ..
Αυτα δεν εχει αλλα.
Ξερω οτι παρα πολυ δεν ενδιαφερονται καθολου για τετοιου ειδους φωτογραφιες. Ξερω οτι θα πουν καποιοι "ρε Roci δεν ανεβαζεις καμια φωτο της Ποπης ή να μας πεις στο Ais που ειναι το highspeed 3 και ποσο παει αντι να ασχολεισε με τις αρχαιολογιες;"
Θεωρω πολυ πιο σημαντικο να κανω εστω ενα μελος να γυρισει πισω στο χρονο και να ξαναζησει ενα ομορφο περιπατο στα καταστρωματα του Ναιας, του Απολλωνα, του Μιαουλη, και της Μοσχανθης.
Αυτα.

----------


## φανούλα

> Επανερχομαι σημερα χωρις κεφαλι καζανι (Εως τωρα) για να ζητησω συγνωμη απ ολους γιατι μου ξεφυγε το ΣΑΛΟΝΙ και ΑΥΤΑ τα εξαεριστικα.
> Η ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑ και αλλα ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ..
> Αυτα δεν εχει αλλα.
> Ξερω οτι παρα πολυ δεν ενδιαφερονται καθολου για τετοιου ειδους φωτογραφιες. Ξερω οτι θα πουν καποιοι "ρε Roci δεν ανεβαζεις καμια φωτο της Ποπης ή να μας πεις στο Ais που ειναι το highspeed 3 και ποσο παει αντι να ασχολεισε με τις αρχαιολογιες;"
> Θεωρω πολυ πιο σημαντικο να κανω εστω ενα μελος να γυρισει πισω στο χρονο και να ξαναζησει ενα ομορφο περιπατο στα καταστρωματα του Ναιας, του Απολλωνα, του Μιαουλη, και της Μοσχανθης.
> Αυτα.


Βρε Ρόσι, η Πόπη δε θα "φύγει" ποτέ!!! Έχει πόσους ανταποκριτές που θα την κρατάμε ζωντανή, το Highspeed 3 να το αφήσουμε στους hellenicούς και να συνεχίσεις να μας δείχνεις το παρελθόν??? Δεν το ξέρουν κάποιοι!! Δε σημαίνει πως δε θέλουν να το μάθουν...κι όσοι το ξέρουν, σίγουρα δεν ξέρανε όλα όσα έδειξες :Wink: !!!

Υ.Γ. Αν δεν το έβλεπα, δε θα το πίστευα ότι ένα καράβι εκείνης της εποχής, ήταν τόσο όμορφο και περιποιημένο:shock:!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ε/Γ* Ναιας*...Πανεμορφες εικονες απο ενα υπεροχο ποσταλι...Σιγουρα φιλε rocinante μας γυρνας πισω στο παρελθον... σε ευχαριστουμε για το ταξιδι αυτο...αναμνησεις...νοσταλγια...αλλα και λιγη μελαγχολια για τα σκαρια που εφυγαν και χαθηκαν στο χρονο... παιρνοντας μαζι τους και την χαμενη μας νιοτη...

----------


## gtogias

> Επανερχομαι σημερα χωρις κεφαλι καζανι (Εως τωρα) για να ζητησω συγνωμη απ ολους γιατι μου ξεφυγε το ΣΑΛΟΝΙ και ΑΥΤΑ τα εξαεριστικα.
> Η ΚΟΥΖΙΝΑ και αλλα ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ..
> Αυτα δεν εχει αλλα.
> Ξερω οτι παρα πολυ δεν ενδιαφερονται καθολου για τετοιου ειδους φωτογραφιες. Ξερω οτι θα πουν καποιοι "ρε Roci δεν ανεβαζεις καμια φωτο της Ποπης ή να μας πεις στο Ais που ειναι το highspeed 3 και ποσο παει αντι να ασχολεισε με τις αρχαιολογιες;"
> Θεωρω πολυ πιο σημαντικο να κανω εστω ενα μελος να γυρισει πισω στο χρονο και να ξαναζησει ενα ομορφο περιπατο στα καταστρωματα του Ναιας, του Απολλωνα, του Μιαουλη, και της Μοσχανθης.
> Αυτα.


Δε πειράζει. Ανέβασε εσύ πληροφορίες και φωτό και εμείς που ενδιαφερόμαστε τις παρακολοθούμε.

Για τους λάτρεις των σημερινών υπάρχει αρκετή πληροφορία ήδη. Χώρια που είναι εκεί έξω για όποιον θέλει να τα δει.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το_ "Ναϊάς"_ ήταν ένα από τα πιο όμορφα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν ποτέ στα νερά του Αιγαίου. Φωτογραφίες του πολλές δεν υπάρχουν, οπότε κάθε φωτογραφία του είναι σημαντική.

Πέρα, όμως, από τις φωτογραφίες υπάρχει κάτι που για μένα είναι πολύ πιο σημαντικό από τις φωτογραφίες. Και αυτό είναι τα βιώματα που κουβαλά ο καθένας μας σε σχέση με αυτά τα πλοία.

Η_ Σοφία Πολίτου_ είναι μια πολύ καλή φίλη, συγγραφέας παιδικών βιβλίων. Έχοντας καταγωγή από την Τήνο, ταξίδευε συχνά με τα πλοία της γραμμής της Τήνου. Το αγαπημένο της, όμως, ήταν το _"Ναϊάς"._
Και στην τελευταία παράγραφο του αποσπάσματος που ακολουθεί, μας λέει κάτι πολύ όμορφο για το πλοίο αυτό.

Όλο το κείμενο της Σοφίας είναι εξαιρετικό, αλλά για την ώρα όποιος θέλει ας διαβάσει το απόσπασμα που παρατίθεται παρακάτω.

 _Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τη Σοφία και τον Παναγιώτη. _ 

*

*
*«Ευλογημένα τα παιδιά που βλέπουν αυτά που δεν υπάρχουν…»*

*της Σοφίας Πολίτου
*  
  "Όταν με ρωτούν από πού είμαι, μιας και οι περισσότεροι είμαστε απΆ αλλού γιΆ αλλού, τότε κοιτώ στα μάτια πολύ προσεκτικά αυτόν που με ρωτάει.  Αν δε δω αυτό που θέλω, τότε, του λέω κάποια από τις στάσεις της ζωής μου, αν, όμως, δω αυτό που θέλω, τότε του λέω με περηφάνια «από τον Πειραιά», τη μικρή μου – μεγάλη – πατρίδα.
 Και τί είναι αυτό που βλέπω σΆ αυτά τα μάτια που με κάνουν να μαρτυρώ τον παιδικό μου Παράδεισο;  Είναι το ταξίδι και το μπλε, αυτό το βλέμμα που ταξιδεύει και χάνεται, γιατί, είναι αλήθεια, αυτοί που ονειρεύονται πέλαγα και καράβια, αυτοί που χάνονται μέσα σε θαλασσινές ιστορίες και το κορμί τους αναπνέει με την αλμύρα και τον ήλιο, ναι, αυτοί έχουν άλλο βλέμμα.

 Και να που βρέθηκε η ευκαιρία για να γράψω για τη μικρή μου πατρίδα, τον Πειραιά. Αν ζούσε ο πατέρας μου, θα σας έλεγε πολλές ιστορίες, ήταν εξαιρετικός αφηγητής, παραμυθάς σωστός.  Θα χαιρόταν πολύ, κι όποιος τον άκουγε το ίδιο.

 Ο Πειραιάς που έζησα εγώ, από το 1973 έως το 1985 ήταν λαμπερός και όμορφος σαν διαμαντάκι.  Φωτεινός, καθαρός με ήσυχες και ωραίες γειτονιές, ακόμα με ιδιόκτητα δίπατα σπίτια, με λουλούδια και δέντρα στα πεζοδρόμια, με βράχια.  Με πολλές γυναίκες παρούσες να περιμένουν τους απόντες άντρες, τους ναυτικούς, που ήταν και οι περισσότεροι.  Τότε και το επάγγελμα του ναυτικού ήταν σαν διαμαντάκι.

 Οι γονείς μου ήταν γέννημα – θρέμμα Πειραιώτες, ενώ από τους γονείς τους είχαν μυρωδιές και από τις παλιές, αλησμόνητες πατρίδες, και από Κυκλάδες αλλά και από ψηλά βουνά.  Μεγάλωσα στο Χατζηκυριάκειο ή Παλατάκι, πάνω από την ακτή Ξαβερίου, με ακτίνα δράσης  τις περιοχές Καλλίπολη, Πειραϊκή, Πηγάδα, Ζέα, Βρυώνη, αλλά και το εμπορικό κέντρο του Πειραιά, με αγαπημένα μαγαζιά τη Roxanita και την Αλάσκα για τυρόπιτες και γλυκά, το Ακροπόλ για καφέ και σοκολατίνες, τον Οικονομίδη για φρεσκοκομμένο ελληνικό καφέ και τον Ιωσηφίδη για υφάσματα.  ΣΆ αυτόν το γεωγραφικό κύκλο κλείναμε τις επισκέψεις σε συγγενείς, τις βόλτες, τα ψώνια, τα σχολεία.

 ΑπΆ το παράθυρο του δωματίου μου έβλεπα τις μπίγες των πλοίων καθώς και τα επιβατικά που πηγαινοέρχονταν.  Αγαπημένο μου ήταν το «Ναϊάς» και τα απογεύματα, στο παιχνίδι μου επάνω, με το που το έβλεπα στη μπούκα του λιμανιού να επιστρέφει από τα νησιά, φώναζα σε όλα τα παιδιά «το Ναϊάς, το Ναϊάς», σταματούσα και το χάζευα μέχρι να χαθεί από τα μάτια μου.  Μια γειτόνισσα το έλεγε Καϊάς, από το Κ που είχε στο φουγάρο κι εγώ πάντα τη διόρθωνα με σθένος."

----------


## Rocinante

Πολυ ομορφη ιστορια Αντωνη.
Και εγω φωναζα οταν εβλεπα το πλοιο να ξεπροβαλει πισω απο το Πασακτωτηρι με κατευθυνση τη Μυκονο....

----------


## Karolos

> Πολυ ομορφη ιστορια Αντωνη.
> Και εγω φωναζα οταν εβλεπα το πλοιο να ξεπροβαλει πισω απο το Πασακτωτηρι με κατευθυνση τη Μυκονο....


_Δεν μας λες και τι φώναζες ;_

A2.jpg

_Eδώ σε κατάσταση του καλοπιζμού_.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικη φωτο φιλε Καρολε

----------


## Leo

Επειδή εγώ θυμάμαι τι φώναζε ο Περικλής (ξυπόλυτος και με γυρισμένα τα μπαντζάκια) όργωνε την παραλία και φώναζε " Όλοι με το Αγιάς (Ναϊάς) το Αγιάς..." Φαντάζομαι αρκετοί θα τον θυμαστε γύρω από την εξέδρα με το κλασικό ψαράδικο κασκέτο του.

----------


## Rocinante

> _Δεν μας λες και τι φώναζες ;_
> 
> A2.jpg
> 
> _Eδώ σε κατάσταση που καλοπιζμού_.


Πωπω τελεια πατριδα.
Να σου πω Καρολε. Βασικα οτι πλοιο περνουσε φωναζα. Απο το Ναιας, το ντουκου νουκου (Radiosa)μεχρι και το Κουλα. Μονο με ενα πλοιο δεν φωναζα γιατι δεν προλαβαινα να το δω οπως εφευγε σφαιρα και το ζηλευα γιατι ηταν ο ανταγωνιστης του δικου μου Ναιας  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πωπω τελεια πατριδα.
> Να σου πω Καρολε. Βασικα οτι πλοιο περνουσε φωναζα. Απο το Ναιας, το ντουκου νουκου (Radiosa)μεχρι και το Κουλα. Μονο με ενα πλοιο δεν φωναζα γιατι δεν προλαβαινα να το δω οπως εφευγε σφαιρα και το ζηλευα γιατι ηταν ο ανταγωνιστης του δικου μου Ναιας


Πεστα χρυσοστομε!!!

----------


## aegina

Mia erwtisi:Pote efyge apo ti grammi,ekane pote kapoia alli,kai kati off topic:To ALKYON ( MIMIKA L ) ekane pote Dyt.Kyklades?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Aegina το Jens Bang (Ναιάς) πρέπει να έφυγε από την γραμμή και να παροπλίστηκε το 1984. Το Αλκυών (Μιμίκα Λ.) νομίζω ότι έκανε δυτ. κυκλάδες και Τηνο-Μυκονία το 1980-81. Το θυμάμαι εγώ τον Ιούλιο του 1980 στην Μύκονο με τα καινούργια χρώματα και όνομα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Off topic*:Φιλε aegina το *Αλκυων* ξεκινησε δρομολογια για Δ.Κυκλαδες το *1981* για _Κυθνο-Σεριφο-Σιφνο-Κιμωλο-Μηλο-Ιο-Σαντορινη,_ το *1982* για Σεριφο- _Σιφνο-Κιμωλο-Φολεγανδρο-Ιο-Σαντορινη_ και το *1983* για _Σεριφο-Σιφνο-Ιο-Θηρα_. Απεσυρθη τον Οκτωβριο του 1983.

----------


## aegina

Euxaristw poly TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA & TSS APOLLON. :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

> Πεστα χρυσοστομε!!!


_Εδω που τα λέμε έτσι ήταν τα πράγματα, βλέπεις εμάς τους Συροτηνομυκονιάτες μας είχαν μάθει να έχουμε γρήγορους και όχι μονο, αρσενικούς βάπορες από πολύ παλιά.
_

----------


## katsoulakos

na rwtisw kati tous poio palious....kserei kapoios ti egine o argirhs o teleutaios kapetanios tou naiasI kai sth sinexeia kapetanios tou naiasII?

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> na rwtisw kati tous poio palious....kserei kapoios ti egine o argirhs o teleutaios kapetanios tou naiasI kai sth sinexeia kapetanios tou naiasII?


O καπτα αναργυρος απο οτι ξερω ηταν τελευταια στην ΑΝΕΝ ως υπευθυνος του ISM

----------


## gigeorgi

> Μία φανταστική φώτο απο το αρχείο του Κου Γεώργιου Γεωργίου
> Το ΝΑΪΑΣ στον Πειραιά στις 24 Ιουλίου 1977...
> NAIAS PIRAEUS 24 JULY 1977 (Large).jpg


Apostolos η φωτογραφία δεν εμφανίζεται πια. Να την ξαναβάλουμε:
NAIAS PIRAEUS 24 JULY 1977.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Όσες φορές και αν τις δούμε τις φωτογραφίες του _gigeorgi,_ ποτέ δεν τις χορταίνουμε.

Μοιάζουν σαν εικόνες βγαλμένες από το _"Cinema Parαdiso".
_
Βάλτε και την κατάλληλη μουσική και επιστρέφουμε ξανά πίσω στη δεκαετία του '70.
Ολοζώντανα.

Ένα τεράστιο ευχαριστώ από καρδιάς.

----------


## Ellinis

Koιτάζοντας πιο προσκεκτικά δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου, ανακάλυψα μια διαφορά στο σινιάλο του φουγάρου...
Σε μια φωτογραφία του 1973 το φουγάρο είχε μια κόκκινη γραμμή
που σε μια άλλη του 1980 είχε γίνει άσπρη

naias funnel.jpgNaias fun2.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Koιτάζοντας πιο προσκεκτικά δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου, ανακάλυψα μια διαφορά στο σινιάλο του φουγάρου...
> Σε μια φωτογραφία του 1973 το φουγάρο είχε μια κόκκινη γραμμή
> που σε μια άλλη του 1980 είχε γίνει άσπρη
> 
> naias funnel.jpgNaias fun2.jpg


Και το ένα πόδι του Κ ¶ρη στην δεξιά φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένο και ενώνεται με το λευκό πλαίσιο.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μαλλον θα ηταν κανα πειραμα της εταιρειας.Στην γαλλικη ταινια του 1971 <οι επαγγελματιες> διακρινεται ενα φορτηγο πλοιο της <κριτων ναυτικης εταιρειας> και δεν διεκρινα καποια κοκκινη γραμμη στο νετο απο βαρκες και αλλα, φουγαρο

----------


## esperos

Πρωινή  αναχώρηση  από  Πειραιά  ανοιχτά  της  Πειραϊκής
Καλοκαίρι  1982

NAIAS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε esperos! appl.gifappl.gif
Τι να πρωτοθαυμάσει κανείς... την μακριά "καραβίσια" πλώρη, τον κουρμπαριστό καθρέφτη;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφο φωτογραφικο ντοκουμεντο απο τον φιλο esperos!!!Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανιο υλικο απο τον ειδικο του ειδους esperos και τον ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Ellinis

> Και το ένα πόδι του Κ ¶ρη στην δεξιά φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένο και ενώνεται με το λευκό πλαίσιο.


Δεν είναι "τραβηγμένο", αλλά είναι το καπόνι της βάρκας στην ίδια γραμμή και δημιουργεί αυτή την ψευδαίσθηση...

----------


## nikosnasia

> Πρωινή  αναχώρηση  από  Πειραιά  ανοιχτά  της  Πειραϊκής
> Καλοκαίρι  1982
> 
> NAIAS.jpg


Υπάρχουν ακόμα τέτοιοι θησαυροί. Μπράβο.

----------


## Karolos

> Πρωινή  αναχώρηση  από  Πειραιά  ανοιχτά  της  Πειραϊκής
> Καλοκαίρι  1982
> 
> NAIAS.jpg


_Αυτές είναι φωτογραφίες  με ψυχή, τις θαυμάζεις και ..............
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
_

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Είχα την ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω μαζί του 3-4 φορές τα καλοκαίρια 1980 και 81 προς/από Μύκονο. Αυτό που με εντυπωσίασε ήταν η χρήση του ξύλου παντού. Σχεδόν όλα ντυμένα με ξύλο. Όμορφο και αρχοντικό βαπόρι για την εποχή του.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σημερα ενα τετοιο βαπορι θα το κυνηγουσαν οι αυστηροι κανονισμοι και θα το εθεταν στο περιθωριο.Μονο σαν πολυτελες γιωτ θα ειχε λογο υπαρξης οπου το ξυλο το δερμα ο μπρουτζος ειναι δεδομενα ακομα και στις συνχρονες κατασκευες

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το θυμαμαι παντα καλοσυντηρημενο τοσο εσωτερικα οσο και εξωτερικα.

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά, δεν έχω δει ούτε μια φωτογραφία του με τρεξίματα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Οταν οι πλοικτητες ειναι πλοιοκτητες και οχι διαχειριστες μετοχων κτλ τοτε σιγουρα προσεχουν και την περιουσια τους.Ετσι ηταν μεσα σε αυτους και η κριτων ναυτικη εταιρεια.Οχι βεβαια οτι δεν υπηρχαν και εξαιρεσεις

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ωραιοτατη φωτογραφια του πλοιου οταν ηταν στην Δανια

Jens.jpg

Πηγη:  http://www.kwmosgaard.dk

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ε/Γ Ναιας*
*...λευκωμα "Μυκονος" του Θεοκλητου Τριανταφυλλιδη...* 

_... ξεφυλλιζοντας τις σελιδες του συναντας εικονες που σου φερνουν στο νου ομορφες αναμνησεις, εαν συνεχισεις να τις κοιτας, γρηγορα νοσταλγεις το παρελθον και πλημμυριζεις απο θυμισες, τοτε ειναι που αυτες σ"ενα ξεφρενο ρυθμο σε παρασυρουν μαζι τους... γινεσαι δραπετης χαρασοντας πορεια για ενα ταξιδι στ'ονειρο...    _ 
_
...στις δυο παρακατω εικονες βρεθηκαμε κ"εμεις ταξιδευτες του ονειρου στα ζεστα κουβερτομενα καταστρωματα αυτου του πανεμορφου πλοιου του Ε/Γ ΝΑΙΑΣ ...το εξαιρετικο αυτο σκαρι μπηκε στην ζωη μας το 1971 και εφυγε απο αυτην το 1983...ομως φιλοι μου αφηστε την φαντασια σας ελευθερη και απολαυστε μεσα απο τις φωτογραφιες το ταξιδι μας... εχουμε ροτα Τηνο και Μυκονο..._ 
*Καλο μας ταξιδι* 



_Naias TheoTriantafylides.jpg_
_Φευγοντας απο Πειραια για Τηνο-Μυκονο με το πλοιο Ναιας (1973)_ 

_Naias Theo-Triantafilides.jpg_
_Πανω στο πλοιο Ναιας (1973)_

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> *Ε/Γ Ναιας*
> *...λευκωμα "Μυκονος" του Θεοκλητου Τριανταφυλλιδη...* 
> 
> _... ξεφυλλιζοντας τις σελιδες του συναντας εικονες που σου φερνουν στο νου ομορφες αναμνησεις, εαν συνεχισεις να τις κοιτας, γρηγορα νοσταλγεις το παρελθον και πλημμυριζεις απο θυμισες, τοτε ειναι που αυτες σ"ενα ξεφρενο ρυθμο σε παρασυρουν μαζι τους... γινεσαι δραπετης χαρασοντας πορεια για ενα ταξιδι σ"το ονειρο..._
> _...στις δυο παρακατω εικονες βρεθηκαμε κ"εμεις ταξιδευτες του ονειρου στα ζεστα κουβερτομενα καταστρωματα αυτου του πανεμορφου πλοιου του Ε/Γ ΝΑΙΑΣ ...το εξαιρετικο αυτο σκαρι μπηκε στην ζωη μας το 1971 και εφυγε απο αυτην το 1983...ομως φιλοι μου αφηστε την φαντασια σας ελευθερη και απολαυστε μεσα απο τις φωτογραφιες το ταξιδι μας... εχουμε ροτα Τηνο και Μυκονο..._ 
> *Καλο μας ταξιδι* 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Εικόνες ονειρικές σε black and white, με την Πειραϊκή να φαίνεται στην πρώτη από τις εξαίσιες φωτο του TSS Apollon.  Thank you sir !  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mοναδικες στιγμες απο το, οσο και παει και πιο μακρυνο, παρελθον απο τον φιλο TSS APOLLON, και το διασημο πια λευκωμα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Ε/Γ ΝΑΙΑΣ* πρωην Jens Bang 
Naias.jpg

... _ηταν Φεβρουαριος του 1971 οταν στο λιμανι του Πειραια εκανε για πρωτη φορα την εμφανιση της μια πολυ κομψη σιλουετα ενα πανεμορφο ποσταλι, και το ονομα αυτου Ναιας, αγορασμενο απο τον Τζαννη Κατσουλακο, ηταν η δευτερη αγορα ποσταλιου που εκανε, η πρωτη ηταν το Οια. Το Ναιας λοιπον ηταν ναυπηγημενο στην Δανια το ετος 1950, ειχε ολικο μηκος 104 μετρα, μεγιστο πλατος 14,81 μετρα και βυθισμα 4,89 μετρα, gross tonnage 3.284 τον., ειχε δυο μηχανες B & W Diesel 7.600 BHP. που του εδιναν ταχυτητα 20 knots._
_Στις 19 Ιουλιου του 1971 εγιναν στο μεγαλο λιμανι τα εγκαινια του πλοιου, το Ναιας υπηρξε μια παρα πολυ αξιολογη μοναδα η οποια ενταχθηκε στον στολο της Ακτοπλοιας μας και σιγουρα την αναβαθμισε. Δρομολογια ξεκινησε στις 20 Ιουλιου του 1971 καθημερινα απο Δευτερα μεχρι Παρασκευη απο Πειραια για Τηνο - Μυκονο και καθε Σαββατο για Τηνο - Μυκονο - Ιο - Οια - Θηρα απο το 1973 ομως εκανε πλεον καθημερινα δρομολογια για Συρο - Τηνο - Μυκονο μεχρι το 1983 οποτε_ _και αποσυρθηκε._ 
_Στην ροτα του το Ναιας βρηκε δυο ανταγωνιστες αρχικα τον ταχυτατο Απολλωνα του Νομικου, και αργοτερα προς το τελος της καριερας του το νεοφερμενο τοτε "Ιπταμενο Ολλανδο" το φτερωτο Παναγια Τηνου!!! Δυσκολοι ανταγωνιστες και οι δυο!_
_Το ομορφο σκαρι ηταν Παντα καλοσυντηρημενο ειχε ανετα κουβερτομενα καταστρωματα περιπατου και καλογουστους εσωτερικους χωρους, θυμαμαι εκεινο το καταστρωμα πισω απο το φουγαρο προσεφερε απλοχερα στον ταξιδιωτη το απεραντο γαλαζιο του Αιγαιου... και στ"αυτια μας εφτανε σαν μελωδια η χαρακτηριστικη λαχανιασμενη ανασα των μηχανων του που εβγαινε μεσα απο το στρογγυλωπο φουγαρο του..._ 
_...Διελυθη στην Ελευσινα περιπου το 1984..._

_...ποσες φορες μας πηγες στο αγαπημενο μας νησι..._
_...ποσα ταξιδια καναμε μαζι...ομορφο σκαρι μην αμφιβαλλεις για μας..._
_...θα σε θυμομαστε παντα..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ναυτεμπορικη_
*Τεταρτη 17 Φεβρουαριου 1971*
naytemporiki 17-2-1971.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Eξαιρετικά ντοκουμέντα από το σύνηθη ύποπτο T.s.s Apollon! 

Ενα βαπόρι που δεν δέχτηκε κάποια ιδιαίτερη μετασκευή όταν ήρθε στα νερά μας και διατήρησε ένα πανέμοροφο σουλούπι. 
Ένα σουλούπι που μοιραζόταν με το αδελφάκι του H.P.PRIOR και που ήταν εξέλιξη των αδελφών ΚRONPRINS FREDERIK και ΚRONPRINSESSEN INGRID δηλαδή του "δικού μας" ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ.

Ο γενήτορας αυτής της σειράς των Δανέζικων επιβατηγών -όλα ήταν ναυπηγημένα στο Helsingor-ήταν το KRONPRINS OLAV του 1937 που πέρασε και από την Αδριατική ως CAPO FALCONARA. Το ακολούθησε το HANS BROGE που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα ως ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ και τα δύο ζευγάρια που προανέφερα.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

...κάπου στη δεκαετία του 1950.... (Ελπίζω να μην έχει ξανανέβει...)


276.jpg


Πηγή φώτο: "Φωτογονία", Γ. Βιδάλης, Τήνος.

Ακούμε: "_All of a sudden my heart sings_", Paul Anka 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3LsUzv0B78

----------


## harlek

> _Ναυτεμπορικη_
> *Τεταρτη 17 Φεβρουαριου 1971*
> naytemporiki 17-2-1971.jpg


Γνωρίζει κανείς πού και από πού φόρτωνε τα 32 Ι.Χ.?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Με τους γερανους  στο καταστρωμα της πλωρης.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Με τους γερανους στο καταστρωμα της πλωρης.


Επίσης, να συμπληρώσω ότι τα μηχανάκια τα φόρτωνε από την μικρή μπουκαπόρτα στις πλευρές. Το 1981 φορτώσαμε παπάκι στον Πειραιά και όταν φτάσαμε στην Μύκονο λόγω αέρα το πλοίο δεν έδεσε στο παλιό λιμάνι (δεν υπήρχε τότε το νέο) αλλά μας έβγαλε με λάντζες στον Τούρλο. Το παπάκι ξεφορτώθηκε με τα χέρια και τοποθετήθηκε όρθιο πάνω στο κουβούκλιο της λάντζας με εμας να το κρατάμε. Απίστευτη εμπειρία...

----------


## Karolos

> Επίσης, να συμπληρώσω ότι τα μηχανάκια τα φόρτωνε από την μικρή μπουκαπόρτα στις πλευρές. Το 1981 φορτώσαμε παπάκι στον Πειραιά και όταν φτάσαμε στην Μύκονο λόγω αέρα το πλοίο δεν έδεσε στο παλιό λιμάνι (δεν υπήρχε τότε το νέο) αλλά μας έβγαλε με λάντζες στον Τούρλο. Το παπάκι ξεφορτώθηκε με τα χέρια και τοποθετήθηκε όρθιο πάνω στο κουβούκλιο της λάντζας με εμας να το κρατάμε. Απίστευτη εμπειρία...



_Kαι όχι μόνο 
Και τις αναμνήσεις ;  Δεν τις ξεχνάς εύκολα. 
_

----------


## Karolos

_Και το σχέδιο του._

karolos_0419.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Αψογος Πατριδα!!! Deck plan υπαρχει?

----------


## Karolos

> Αψογος Πατριδα!!! Deck plan υπαρχει?


_Ναί γειααααά........_


Plan of Naias -1.jpg

Plan of Naias-2.jpg

Plan of Naias-3.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω Πατριδες!!! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ε/Γ Ναιας...τουτο το ομορφο σκαρι μας κρατησε συντροφια προσφεροντας τις υπηρεσιες του στην Ακτοπλοια επι δωδεκα συναπτα ετη._ 
Naias.jpg
Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση

----------


## Karolos

> _Ε/Γ Ναιας...τουτο το ομορφο σκαρι μας κρατησε συντροφια προσφεροντας τις υπηρεσιες του στην Ακτοπλοια επι δωδεκα συναπτα ετη._ 
> Naias.jpg
> Καλλιτεχνικη απεικονιση


_Καλησπέρα σας κύριε !!! Μας εστείλατε με την φωτογραφία σας......
_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο τελος της τουριστικης σαιζον 1975, διαβαζουμε στον Ναυτικο Τυπο Πειραιως του Νοεμβριου 1975 μια μικρη περιγραφη του *Ναιας* που περιλαμβανει τα ονοματα γνωστων μελων του πληρωματος.

19751100  Naias Nautikos Typos.jpg

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Ο Γιώργος Σιγάλας έκανε μετά Α΄Μηχανικός και στο Παναγία Τήνου(και έμαθε και την αιτία που το βαπόρι έβγαζε φτερά και πετούσε).

----------


## Apostolos

Jens Bang's first Aalborg travel

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Jens Bang's first Aalborg travel


Τι καταιγιδα ωραιων βιντεο ειναι αυτη σημερα!  Χαιρομαι πως βρεθηκαν η ξαναβρεθηκαν ολα αυτα!

----------


## Apostolos

Απο το να κάθεσαι στο χαζοκούτι καλό ειναι να ψάχνεις στο χάος του ιντερνετ. Βγάζει διαμάντια! Τι μάγεία όμως αυτά τα πλοία...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το πανέμορφο δανέζικο ποστάλι σε πρωινό απόπλου.NAIAS.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το πανέμορφο δανέζικο ποστάλι σε πρωινό απόπλου.NAIAS.jpg


_ Απο τις ομορφοτερες φωτογραφιες που μας εχεις χαρισει φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Και απο τα ωραιοτερα πλοια

----------


## Maiandros

> Το πανέμορφο δανέζικο ποστάλι σε πρωινό απόπλου.NAIAS.jpg


Τι μου είχε ξεφύγει τόσο καιρό...απίστευτη φωτογραφία!!!Ευχαριστούμε φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!!

----------


## Maiandros

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία το ΝΑΙΑΣ _ξεκουράζεται_ στην ακτή Τζελέπη ένα απομεσήμερο του 1978. Η δεύτερη φωτογραφία είναι από τις εκδόσεις Τουμπης όπου το πλοίο είναι στο λιμάνι της Σύρου.

Naias4.jpg ΝΑΙΑΣ.jpg

----------


## despo

Και βέβαια η 1η φωτογραφία είναι τέλεια φίλε Maiandros.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο αυτη την ανακοινωση του Νοεμβριου 1975 στον _Ναυτικο Τυπο_, διαβαζουμε τα ονοματα των βασικων μελων του πληρωματος του πλοιου *Ναιας*.

19751100 Naias Nautikos Typos.jpg

----------


## Doc

> Το πανέμορφο δανέζικο ποστάλι σε πρωινό απόπλου.NAIAS.jpg


Παιδια ξερει καποιος το κρουαζιεροπλοιο ...εκ Κηφισου  :Surprised:  απο πισω ποιο ειναι; Θυμαμαι να το βλεπω παιδι στον Πειραια αλλα ποτε δεν εμαθα κατι παραπανω για αυτο....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παιδια ξερει καποιος το κρουαζιεροπλοιο ...εκ Κηφισου  απο πισω ποιο ειναι; Θυμαμαι να το βλεπω παιδι στον Πειραια αλλα ποτε δεν εμαθα κατι παραπανω για αυτο....


Aσφαλώς εννοείς το CITY OF RHODOS το οποίο πράγματι ήταν "ολίγον" ποταμόπλοιο αφού σαν Αργεντίνικο έκανε ταξίδια κ μέσα στο Rio de La Plata.

----------


## Doc

Oχι...το αλλο στα δεξια λεω, με την κοκκινη ριγα στην τσιμινιερα...το "εκ Κηφισου" το εγραψα καταλαθως αντι "Περισσου" επειδη το βαπορι εχει ενα σφυροδρεπανο στην τσιμινιερα...Ξερει κανεις ποιο βαπορι ειναι;

----------


## roussosf

την εποχη εκείνη τα Ρωσικα κρουαζιερόπλοια και φορτηγοποστάλια ηταν τακτικοι "θαμωνες" στο λιμάνι του Πειραια

----------


## Ellinis

Kάποιο από την κλάση BELORUSSIYA.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Kάποιο από την κλάση BELORUSSIYA.


Φίλε Ellinis εμένα δεν ανοίγει ο σύνδεσμος. Να πούμε στον φίλο Doc ότι αυτά ήταν cruise ferries τα οποία ελάχιστα δούλεψαν σαν ΕΓ/ΟΓ αφού οι Σοβιετικοί το γκαράζ το ήθελαν γιά πιθανή στρατιωτική χρήση.Αντίθετα,τα καράβια αυτά έκαναν κυρίως φθηνές κρουαζιέρες με σκοπό να κερδίζουν σκληρό συνάλλαγμα από την Δύση. Ένα από αυτά το πρώην GRUZIYA είναι τώρα το SALAMIS FILOXENIA.

----------


## samurai

Πρόκειται για πέντε αδελφά πλοία που χτίστηκαν στη Φινλανδία (Wartsila). Εντυπωσιακά πλοία για την εποχή τους. Η πεντάδα αυτή μας είναι γνωστή ως BELORRUSIYA, CRUZIYA, AZERBAIZHAN, KAZAKHSTAN & KARELIYA.
Για όσους θέλους περισσότερες πληροφορίες http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Belorus...ss_cruiseferry :Fat:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Δυο μοντελα του θρυλικου ΝΑΙΑΣ σε κλιμακα 1/400 που κατασκευασα

NA (1).JPG NA (2).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Φιλε BEN BRUCE  πραγματικα ειναι  καταπληκτικα!!!
 Ας    θαυμασουμε και παλι το ενα εκ  των δυο αυτη την φορα με το σινιαλο του Τζαννη Κατσουλακου!!! 

_Naias by BEN BRUCE.jpgP9021733NAIAS by BENBRUCE.jpgP9021737NAIAS by BEN  BRUCE.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> Δυο μοντελα του θρυλικου ΝΑΙΑΣ σε κλιμακα 1/400 που κατασκευασα
> 
> NA (1).JPG NA (2).JPG


  ΚΑΤΑΠΛΗΚΤΙΚΑ !!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Φιλε BEN BRUCE πραγματικα ειναι καταπληκτικα!!!
> Ας θαυμασουμε και παλι το ενα εκ των δυο αυτη την φορα με το σινιαλο του Τζαννη Κατσουλακου!!! 
> 
> _Naias by BEN BRUCE.jpgP9021733NAIAS by BENBRUCE.jpgP9021737NAIAS by BEN  BRUCE.jpg


Ωραία δουλειά του φίλου Ben Bruce που με την προσθήκη του σινιάλου φαίνεται πληρέστερη.

----------


## Maiandros

> _ Φιλε BEN BRUCE  πραγματικα ειναι  καταπληκτικα!!!
>  Ας    θαυμασουμε και παλι το ενα εκ  των δυο αυτη την φορα με το σινιαλο του Τζαννη Κατσουλακου!!! 
> 
> _Naias by BEN BRUCE.jpgP9021733NAIAS by BENBRUCE.jpgP9021737NAIAS by BEN  BRUCE.jpg


Πανέμορφα τα μοντέλα του φίλου BEN BRUCE και συνάμα φοβερή "απόδοση" του αυθεντικού!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

NAIAS a.jpg To κομψό δανέζικο σκαρί σαλπάρει.

----------


## Eng

> NAIAS a.jpg To κομψό δανέζικο σκαρί σαλπάρει.


Και η ομορφια μου, αναχωρει πισω του αγαπητε φιλε!!!  :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και η ομορφια μου, αναχωρει πισω του αγαπητε φιλε!!!


Φίλε Εng,είναι λίγο πριν τραβήξω την τελευταία που ανέβασα στο θέμα του.Ερχόμουνα με το ΣΑΠΦΩ από Χίο εκείνο το πρωϊ.

----------


## Takerman

Τα φώτα σας οι ειδικοί. 
Εδώ η χρονιά που αναφέρεται δεν ταιριάζει με το ιστορικό του πλοίου αλλά και το σουλούπι του πλοίου δεν ξέρω αν είναι όντως αυτό. Με μπερδεύει ο ιστός στην πρύμνη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Το ΟΙΑ είναι επίσης του Κατσουλάκου.Περνούσε από Χίο-Μυτιλήνη σαν ΛΗΤΩ γύρω στο 80.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστειτε τι ανακριβιες μας πασαρουν οι διαφοροι <ρεπορτερ> ενα απλο τσεκαρισμα σε τομεις που ο καθενας γνωριζει καλα και τους πιανεις μονιμα αδιαβαστους.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φανταστειτε τι ανακριβιες μας πασαρουν οι διαφοροι <ρεπορτερ> ενα απλο τσεκαρισμα σε τομεις που ο καθενας γνωριζει καλα και τους πιανεις μονιμα αδιαβαστους.


Προσωπικά μου έχει τύχει αρκετές φορές.Ακόμη κ "πηγαδάκι" μεταξύ ρεπόρτερς ανταγωνιστικών ΜΜΕ όπου αντάλλασαν "πληροφορίες"! :Uncomfortableness:  :Surprised:  :Distrust:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Γιαυτο τον λογο πρεπει να πατησουμε off στην <ενημερωση> ειναι καλυτερα ο καθενας με το φτωχο του μυαλο να βγαζει συμπερασματα παρα να ακουει το καθε <ρεπορτερ> που στο βαθος του ειναι και αυτος αλλο ενα αρπακτικο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Τα φώτα σας οι ειδικοί. 
> Εδώ η χρονιά που αναφέρεται δεν ταιριάζει με το ιστορικό του πλοίου αλλά και το σουλούπι του πλοίου δεν ξέρω αν είναι όντως αυτό. Με μπερδεύει ο ιστός στην πρύμνη.


Το ΟΙΑ αγοραστηκε απο τον Τζαννη Κατσουλακο  τον Ιανουαριο του 1968 και ξεκινησε δρομολογια τον Ιουνιο του 1968, στην φωτο που βλεπουμε ειναι με τα νεα αλμπουρα που απεκτησε γυρω  στο 1970  κατα συνεπεια λοιπον χρονολογικα η φωτο ειναι μεταξυ 1971-1974

----------


## Ellinis

Στο shipspotting έχει ανέβει και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Peter Fitzpatrick που δείχνει το ΝΑΪΑΣ δεμένο στο Πέραμα τον Οκτώβρη του 1983, ακριβώς ένα χρόνο πριν πάει για παλιοσίδερα.

naias 10-83 perama.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία φίλε Ellinis! ειδικά από αυτή την γωνία λήψης,το ΝΑΙΑΣ έδειχνε υπέροχο!πίσω του διακρίνεται και το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Στο shipspotting έχει ανέβει και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Peter Fitzpatrick που δείχνει το ΝΑΪΑΣ δεμένο στο Πέραμα τον Οκτώβρη του 1983, ακριβώς ένα χρόνο πριν πάει για παλιοσίδερα.
> 
> naias 10-83 perama.jpg


Είναι δύσκολο να φανταστεί κανείς ότι το καράβι με αυτή την άριστη εξωτερική εμφάνιση θα πήγαινε έναν χρόνο μετά για διάλυση. Μου έρχονται εικόνες κάτι Μιαούληδων δέκα χρόνια πριν την διάλυση πως ήταν...

----------


## Ellinis

Φαντάζομαι οτι το πρώτο ΝΑΪΑΣ αναγκάστηκαν να το αντικαταστήσουν λόγω της επιτυχίας του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ. Χρειαζόντουσαν ένα πιο γρήγορο πλοίο για να παραμείνουν ανταγωνιστικοί και έτσι έφεραν το ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ. Μιας και η εταιρία του Κατσουλάκου έκανε μόνο αυτή τη γραμμή μάλλον δεν είχαν κάποια άλλη χρήση για το παλιό ΝΑΪΑΣ και έτσι κατέληξε για σκραπ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φαντάζομαι οτι το πρώτο ΝΑΪΑΣ αναγκάστηκαν να το αντικαταστήσουν λόγω της επιτυχίας του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ. Χρειαζόντουσαν ένα πιο γρήγορο πλοίο για να παραμείνουν ανταγωνιστικοί και έτσι έφεραν το ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ. Μιας και η εταιρία του Κατσουλάκου έκανε μόνο αυτή τη γραμμή μάλλον δεν είχαν κάποια άλλη χρήση για το παλιό ΝΑΪΑΣ και έτσι κατέληξε για σκραπ.


Oύτε αυτό ήταν πιό γρήγορο από το ΠΤ αλλά σίγουρα ποντάριζαν στα φορτηγά.Μάλιστα με τα τότε δεδομένα σκεφτόμουν ότι ήταν δύσκολο να βρουν νεώτερο κλασικό ποστάλι.
Γιά τον ένα χρόνο που απέμενε λόγω 35ετίας η εταιρεία μάλλον δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε γιά άλλη,ίσως άγονη,γραμμή.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Το Παναγία Τήνου ακόμα και απο το 83-84 που ηρθε το Ναιάς ΙΙ μεχρι και το 92 συνεχιζε και εβγαζε λεφτα...το θεμε ειναι το Ναιάς ποσα περισσότερα εβγαζε....εποχες όμως με τη ΣΤΜ με λιγα φορτηγα σε σχεση με σημερα.....Απο το 92 και μετα στο απογειο..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απιιιστευτη φωτο οπως απιστευτο ειναι που το βαπορι πηγε για σκραπ σε αυτην την κατασταση...θα ηταν ιδεωδες για μικρο κρουαζιεροπλοιο τυπου Ορφεας Νεπτουν που ειχαν και περισυνελεγαν τοτε οι αφοι ποταμιανου καθως ηταν οικονομικο ντηζελ  γρηγορο και ομορφο....

----------


## Karolos

K@rolos.jpg

_     Περιμένει το τελευταίο ρετούς για ξεκίνημα της νέας περιόδου.
Δίπλα του το Παναγία Τήνου πλαγιοδετημένο._

----------


## andria salamis

> K@rolos.jpg
> 
> _     Περιμένει το τελευταίο ρετούς για ξεκίνημα της νέας περιόδου.
> Δίπλα του το Παναγία Τήνου πλαγιοδετημένο._


πανεμορφο φιλε,πρόλαβα και εκανα δυο ταξιδια μαζι του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> το θεμε ειναι το Ναιάς ποσα περισσότερα εβγαζε....εποχες όμως με τη ΣΤΜ με λιγα φορτηγα σε σχεση με σημερα.....Απο το 92 και μετα στο απογειο..


Εγώ τότε δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ΕΓ/ΟΓ στη ΣΤΜ αλλά είναι το μέσο που γεννάει την κίνηση.Είτε είναι πλοίο,δρόμος, οτιδήποτε.

----------


## gimbozo

Ωραία φωτογραφία του Ναιάς στη Μύκονο

https://plus.google.com/photos/11281...72324336377286

Και μία με το κατάστρωμα του πλοίου γεμάτο κόσμο

https://plus.google.com/photos/11281...72324336377286

Από το μακρυνό 1977...

----------


## Maiandros

Aπίθανες φωτογραφίες φίλε gimbozo!!

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία του ΝΑΪΑΣ μιας και το δείχνει στον Τούρλο. Αν βλέπω καλά έχει δώσει ένα κάβο καμιά 100και μέτρα...  :Uncomfortableness: 
Φαντάζεται κάποιος γιατί μπορεί να είχε "δέσει" εκεί;

tourlos-1979-D Koutsoukos.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία του ΝΑΪΑΣ μιας και το δείχνει στον Τούρλο. Αν βλέπω καλά έχει δώσει ένα κάβο καμιά 100και μέτρα... 
> Φαντάζεται κάποιος γιατί μπορεί να είχε "δέσει" εκεί;
> 
> tourlos-1979-D Koutsoukos.jpg
> πηγή


 Διακρίνω ¶ρη δυνατό βοριαδάκι στην φωτογραφία. Κατά την κρίση μου έχει δώσει κάβο που λειτουργεί σαν σπρινγκ έτσι ώστε φερμάροντάς τον να ορθοποδίσει στον βοριά και να βιράρει στην συνέχεια άγκυρα χωρίς να ξεσύρει. Έχω τύχει το 1981 σε παρόμοια αποβίβαση στον Τούρλο με λάντζες να ισορροπούμε με ένα φίλο κρατώντας το παπάκι του πάνω στην λάντζα γιατί το καράβι δεν μπόρεσε να πιάσει στο παλιό λιμάνι.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ωραία πόζα του ΝΑΪΑΣ που έχει βγει στο σφυρί στο ebay
naias.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ειναι η γνωστη φωτο απο το Shipspotting_ 

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...php?lid=735495

----------


## Maiandros

> Koιτάζοντας πιο προσκεκτικά δυο φωτογραφίες του πλοίου, ανακάλυψα μια διαφορά στο σινιάλο του φουγάρου...
> Σε μια φωτογραφία του 1973 το φουγάρο είχε μια κόκκινη γραμμή
> που σε μια άλλη του 1980 είχε γίνει άσπρη
> 
> naias funnel.jpgNaias fun2.jpg



Για αυτό το θέμα με την κόκκινη γραμμή, το κόκκινο ζωνάρι ουσιαστικά που αγκάλιαζε όλο το φουγάρο περιμετρικά, μια σκέψη μου είναι μήπως είχε βαφτεί για να μην λερώνεται το λευκό από τυχόν εξατμίσεις αεριών που έβγαιναν μέσα από αυτά τα στενόμακρα ανοίγματα εξαερισμού που βλέπουμε στο φουγάρο. Βέβαια άλλη μια σκέψη είναι ,τι να έβγαινε από εκεί; πόση καπνιά; και επίσης αν ήταν έτσι γιατί δεν διατηρήθηκε μέχρι τέλους αυτός ο  χρωματισμός....,το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι δεν του πρόσφερε κάτι αισθητικά, δεν το ομόρφαινε. Την ¶νοιξη του 1975 που είχα ταξιδέψει με αυτό από και προς την Σύρο θυμάμαι ότι τον είχε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για αυτό το θέμα με την κόκκινη γραμμή, το κόκκινο ζωνάρι ουσιαστικά που αγκάλιαζε όλο το φουγάρο περιμετρικά, μια σκέψη μου είναι μήπως είχε βαφτεί για να μην λερώνεται το λευκό από τυχόν εξατμίσεις αεριών που έβγαιναν μέσα από αυτά τα στενόμακρα ανοίγματα εξαερισμού που βλέπουμε στο φουγάρο. Βέβαια άλλη μια σκέψη είναι ,τι να έβγαινε από εκεί; πόση καπνιά; και επίσης αν ήταν έτσι γιατί δεν διατηρήθηκε μέχρι τέλους αυτός ο  χρωματισμός....,το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι δεν του πρόσφερε κάτι αισθητικά, δεν το ομόρφαινε. Την ¶νοιξη του 1975 που είχα ταξιδέψει με αυτό από και προς την Σύρο θυμάμαι ότι τον είχε.


To κόκκινο ζωνάρι πρέπει να ήταν πολύ περιστασιακό,ίσως δοκίμαζαν κάτι Προσωπικά δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου.

----------

